
Generate fake data using your own schema - uehtesham90
https://github.com/ueg1990/faker-schema
======
fenollp
Too bad it doesn't support [http://json-schema.org/](http://json-schema.org/)

~~~
uehtesham90
I think thats for a difference use case. In my project the schema refers to
available data types in the faker library where the types refer to real-world
data rather than data types like int, float, string etc.

Can you give some examples how json-schema can be used? What I am thinking is
that for JSON types, we find the relevant faker method for e.g. if someone
defines an int, faker-schema calls random_int from faker

